# Ice conditions Clam lake-Yellow Lake? Siren area



## neusch303 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anybody know the thickness of the ice on clam lake or yellow lake in Wisconsin. Thinking about heading up there this weekend Just wondering if wheelers or permanents were out there yet.

Any reports also on the northerns and pannies on clam?


----------

